# Ohio Vendors and Festival Vendors: Questions



## silverwolf636 (Jun 27, 2010)

For quite a while now I've been considering traveling with a smoker around to festivals in Ohio.  Can someone from Ohio that does this or something similar please lead me in the right direction as to where on the web can I find out exactly what type of rig I need and what are all the types of vendor licenses do I need. Actually, where do I start?  I've been doin alot of searching on the web and the only thing I can find is where to buy a vendors license.

thanx

--ray--

(0||||0)


----------



## eman (Jul 5, 2010)

start with your county board of health. same folks who inspect resturants.

 i know here you have to have hot water, screened area to prep  three compartment sink

 and lots of other stuff and has to be inspected and passed.

 another thing to think about is to get insurance and form an LLC.

  that way  if (god forbid ) someone would get sick and sue they can't get you personally.


----------

